# Cjc1295/lmp



## jasonmfoxx55 (Jun 29, 2022)

Has anyone had their stomach get harder or poke out while on cjc1295?


----------



## Eviltech72 (Jul 3, 2022)

only been on 4 months, at this point no, bodyfat is coming down off my mid section


----------



## scuncknuts (Jul 30, 2022)

what is lmp?


----------



## IpamorelinGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

im guessing hes talking about ipamorelin? nd no cjc1295 will not cause what they call"hgh gut" which most bodybuilders have bc they pin such high amounts of hgh they are literally increasing the size of ther intestines..but were talking pharma grade hgh in the amounts of 20+iu's ED ..if you have the $ for that much god bless ya and if ya have the supplier for that high grade quality plz contact ME! lol


----------

